# Please read(especially new slingshot users) beware zinc alloy slingshots advertised as stainless steel.



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

. Hi Guys it's my aim to help steer new users away from purchasing stainless steel slingshots of ebay amongst other places,with which those purchases often lead to tears and in some cases injury to themselves or others.

I got back into slingshots about a month ago and was astounded with how they have progressed ,the designs are endless.

However there are those that sell slingshots not for the sport but money alone,most of these cheap slingshots are out of China and sold all round the world,I will point out here this has nothing to do with Dankung slingshots,we all know they can be trusted to make safe designs you can buy with confidence from them no problem.

This one I post pictures of is found everywhere just google stainless steel slingshot/scorpion shaped slingshot and you'll get zillions of hits,some are ok but my advice is ask someone on here before purchase.

Most SS slingshots made correctly are from $25 upto $60+ if you see one for $5,$10 or $15 chances are it's not stainless steel but zinc alloy,the saying "too good to be true" comes to mind.

I'm posting this because I did not see my version on Dankungs safety notice about zinc slingshots,just look at my picture and you'll know when you come across it,note: I emailed a few companies selling these and I got the same response,don't worry they're stainless steel,lol BS.

Stay safe and buy only from reputable vendors /dealers, and please read further details here:Dankung safety notice!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

This is a good reminder because there are always people new to the sport or the style of catty that need the heads up as you noted.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This topic has been discussed before. I bought an advertised ZINC ALLOY slingshot from ebay and put it through rigorous **** attempting to break it. I couldn't do it. It was my target for over a month. I still shoot it and have no problems with it. Not everyone can afford the overpriced (if you ask me) slingshots from dankung.com.

I own a few slingshots from dankung.com and they are great slingshots. However the cheaper stuff isn't necessarily bad.

And I would like to point out there is no such thing as a "fake dankung" ... dankung is not a brand.

And how do you know this isnt steel? There are different grades of steel ya know. It looks like you just scraped the polish to me.

There is no doubt the slingshots from dankung.com are of higher quality. But for $5 like you said.... why not? Does the $40 one shoot any better?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I purchased a Dankung Jungle Hunter through Truly Texas for around $35 inc shipping. Good reliable company. Good post.
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NaturalFork what are you doing buying a non US made product? all I hear you say to people is buy US made product when others ask what to buy

And to your question how do I know it's not SS? well having been a welder for 30 years having welded SS,alu, mild steel and five years working in a steel stores I'm 100% sure this is not SS,thats how I know
















and thanks for telling me this has been discussed before and cheap slingshots are safe,no need for my post then really!! would you like me to remove it?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Have had a cheap zinc for a year now no problems either, I would definately tell the more power crowd to stay clear but since I use 2040 tubing on it and shoot marbles, I'm not too worried. Not my favorite style shooter but it'll do in a pinch, if I want metal frames though I go to Pete Hogan no worries at all there.


----------



## Chrome Horn (Sep 28, 2010)

I was telling a friend about getting a Dankung Palm Thunder to replace a little no name Chinese sling I was afraid might be zinc alloy. He doesn't know slings or steel but asked me if a magnet sticks to the Dankung. Turns out it doesn't but a Dankung Cougar and the no name slings show some attraction, but they both have a bright (chrome?) finish that may be where the attraction comes from. The Palm Thunder has no bright finish. Magnets also stick strongly to all various stainless steel knives I own. So I decided to ask the steel geniuses over at Blade Forum and got an education --

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=832904

If I read the answers correctly, the hardening process -- knife blades are hard -- will create attraction to magnets. Toughness may be more important than hardness in slings. I'm guessing I shot my little Palm Thunder-sized no- name sling 5,000-10,000 times. Mostly BB's due to the difficulty I have in recovering ammo otherwise. I'm glad I didn't find out if it could withstand a 1/2" steel ball fork hit. I'm also guessing the Palm Thunder has a tougher rather than harder stainless steel and wouldn't break.

So determining material is not so straightforward for us average folks. As much as I loved my little no-name sling, I'll never shoot it again. Considering the nasty injury possibilities, I'd rather be safe than sorry. The cost difference is negligible.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

NaturalFork what are you doing buying a non US made product? all I hear you say to people is buy US made product when others ask what to buy 

- That is what I suggest people buy when they ask. And I have like 50+ slingshots so I like getting them from all around. I still suggest US made stuff because well ... i want to help the economy in whatever way I can. And realistically I said that ONE time. 

And to your question how do I know it's not SS? well having been a welder for 30 years having welded SS,alu, mild steel and five years working in a steel stores I'm 100% sure this is not SS,thats how I know
















- I asked how you knew. I didn't say you didn't know. 

and thanks for telling me this has been discussed before and cheap slingshots are safe,no need for my post then really!! would you like me to remove it?

- Nope there really is no need for this post. Thank you for realizing it. 

And I wasn't saying the slingshot was great or praising it. From the picture it does look of low quality. I was just saying that not EVERYTHING off ebay that is low price is junk. And next time use the search feature. This topic has been discussed in depth. No need for 100 posts on the same issue.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> NaturalFork what are you doing buying a non US made product? all I hear you say to people is buy US made product when others ask what to buy
> 
> - That is what I suggest people buy when they ask. And I have like 50+ slingshots so I like getting them from all around. I still suggest US made stuff because well ... i want to help the economy in whatever way I can. And realistically I said that ONE time.
> 
> ...


Ray Naturalfork,

Maybe you had a few rough days and are testy today. Perhaps you aren't intending to come across pissy and a pr_ _k, with sword slashing but you did.

Sniper posted good info, wherein, he pointed out in his post to those expecting to buy a SS slingshot. Some of your comments come from a point of view without much insight or a desire to get more insight before making comment. For example; you say "in your opinion" the Dankungs are over priced. Why put forth that uninformed defamatory comment when you don't know what it takes to run and keep afloat Dankung's business and feed the family.

I am only making an effort to encourage more friendly comments. For example; Why not say the subject has been discussed and post the link yourself, instead of belittling someone for not using the search, which isn't always so easy to located a subject. Not to mention Sniper is new here if I am correct.

I am as imperfect as the next guy but the idea here is to upbuild, encourage and facilitate a good slingshot community, slingshot knowledge at the same time it being fun and enjoyable.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Chrome Horn
Anything containing iron is magnetic to some degree or another, carbon steel more so, stainless less so. If the steel is plated it can also be less magnetic than it would be otherwise.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Fact of the matter is he is complaining about a $5 slingshot from ebay and then coming on here to complain about how it is junk. I mean come on.

What about the people that make the types of slingshots mentioned above? Do they NOT have families to feed?

And how in the world is "In my opinion they are overpriced" in any way shape or form offensive? Seriously? I cannot even state an opinion on here anymore? I dont think this forum is the place to belittle ANYONES slingshots. What if the person who made it is a member? What if someone badmouthed a vendor here like that? "I am only making an effort to encourage more friendly comments" ... Then you should also be voicing your opinion to the nature of this post.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

My Dad used to say, "Everybody has an opinion it's best to keep your to your self rather than offend someone" Play nice boys.
Philly


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

And I really meant no harm in my response. I apologize if it came off a bit abrasive. The last thing I want is to discourage people to post here.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

philly said:


> My Dad used to say, "Everybody has an opinion it's best to keep your to your self rather than offend someone" Play nice boys.
> Philly


What he said.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well my apologies guys. I can get crabby sometimes. Anyway. If you wanna get rid of that thing you can send it my way...


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

It's not that everyone is entitled to their opinion, it's how one supports that opinion
that counts.

An opinion doesn't make right or wrong, evidence does. I can be of the opinion that
the world is square but that doesn't make it so or factual.

I see nothing wrong with what Natural Fork said. He responded to the other individuals comments.

Actually, he made some good points.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

It's also good to practise humility, especially when there are so many people of different opinions. Mutual respect creates a platform in which people with different views can at least discuss their differences as adults without being offensive. This statement is not directed at anyone, I just liked Rayshot's attitude of promoting a friendly environment here.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

As I see zinc alloy would break only from a stronger fokhit. I never had stainless steel slingshot so I dont talk from experiance ,but

I am thinking of buying one because dankung and other like, quality stainless steel sling****s are out of my price range now.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I just thought i'd throw this in, my son got one of the zinc alloy slingshots of ebay 18 month ago, he won it on ebay for the grand price of £2.25 with free postage, i warned him about it, he said he would be carefull with it, he's 28 so i cant moan at him, he shoots it nearly every day, only had one fork hit with a 9mm lead ball just put a small dent in it, but apart from that its his fav slingshot he loves it, i suppose if you flip them you should be ok, i wouldnt shoot it ha ha, i like my eyes too much, jeff


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that zinc alloy works for slingshots if the design is OK, you are not putting on monster bands, and the manufacturing quality is acceptable.

The biggest danger is if the casting wasn't done right. Little air bubbles create voids, and if such a void is in one of the thinner parts of the fork, it may well break at that spot.

I recommend the vise test. Replace the bands with paracord or strong string, clamp the frame in the vise (between wood parts to not damage the finish), then pull with BOTH hands as hard as you can. A slingshot that survives this is fine no matter what material was used.

Yes, the frame may break when you hit the fork. But then what? There is no more tension on the rubber when the hit occurs. The broken off part will NOT fly in your face.
Jörg


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm kind of with Joerg on this one if you can't physicaly cause a break regardless of how hard you pull then as long as you give a good visual inspection what's the harm... but I don't like how these copies knock out dankung designs why not design some of their own!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

@NF&SM

My post and only complaint is the fact that these slingshots sellers are quite deliberately advertising them as SS,they're not!! my intent is was to bring to new users this fact,if they still want to buy then that's up to them.

If I sold a slingshot on here as wood you'd expect wood and not cardboard,if I did sell cardboard slingshots my guess is I would not feed my family for long.

Point being would it be ok for me to sell on here zinc alloy slingshots advertised as stainless steel this is not just about whether these are safe but more about ripping people off,it seems this point has been missed by most who have posted here.

Fact is they're falsely advertised as stainless steel and contrary to what has been said here about putting in a vise and pulling most buyers would most likely take their word that these are SS.

I'm done with this now just take joergs advice and test your slingshot in a vise and you'll be fine.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

drgreen said:


> It's also good to practise humility, especially when there are so many people of different opinions. Mutual respect creates a platform in which people with different views can at least discuss their differences as adults without being offensive. This statement is not directed at anyone, I just liked Rayshot's attitude of promoting a friendly environment here.


And my point was to maintain a good attitutde would be to not start a post that just completely bashes a slingshot. In my opinion the slingshot posted is probably very safe to shoot. If someone wants that style and cannot afford better quality then why not have someone else enjoy slingshot shooting?

Again I apologize for being a bit harsh but I think we need to reconsider what the original post was all about.

Oh and sorry I do understand not your point in stating that it was not stainless steel. And it fact that is a GREAT point. I think I misunderstood the true meaning of your post. Sorry.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey! NF we're cool we all have our opinions and that is that


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

JoergS said:


> I recommend the vise test. Replace the bands with paracord or strong string, clamp the frame in the vise (between wood parts to not damage the finish), then pull with BOTH hands as hard as you can. A slingshot that survives this is fine no matter what material was used.
> 
> Jörg


I have one of those ebay cheapies in the mail and will test it before use. If it fails the test it's not a terrible price ($3.98) for a tube set and a piece of black rope to use on another frame.To give the seller credit it was not advertised as stainless steel.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Eddie-T that's another thing the tube set is useless IMO with a total max draw on these sets being about 22" good for flipping but not the way I use a slingshot I need a full draw of 34".









I hope yours turns out better than that tho


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

My $3.98 Chinese slingshot arrived today ($0.99 + $2.99 shipping). The ebay listing was "Outdoor metal slingshot hunting trip shooting weapons".
Here are my observations:

The brand is Hummer and the label claims it to be 304 stainless steel. I don't know the characteristics of 304 but it has no magnetic attraction.

The mfg process seems to be to cast it with closed rings then saw a kerf to allow tube attachment. The edges of the kerf were quite sharp so I decided to work on the edges. Sandpaper was too slow so I used a small triangular file. The metal did not work easily as one might expect if it were zink. It was still bright where filed and the face of the kerf appeared dense.

The rope wrap is not para-cord, it is quite small and limp in comparison.

The tubes are said to be 5mm rubber on the label. As close as I could eyeball with a transparent rule they are possibly 1745. the length pouch to end of loop is about 5 1/2 inches.

My tentative conclusion is that the purchase may have marginally been a bargain rather than a total loss.

Oops, Sniper was right the draw was only about 21" so the tubes are sort of useless. This was my first try with Chinese tubes and if good tubes have to be sorted out like these after each shot I may prefer single tubes.


----------



## Eddie_T (Mar 5, 2011)

I placed the Hummer in a vice and it passed the pull test. I chained some bands to the Chinese tubes to get enough pull to make it useful for plinking. It's a bit on the small side for me and the bottom line is my $3.98 was not well spent


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Eddie_T at least you got some use out of it and it passed the vise pull test


----------



## toeboogers (Jul 18, 2013)

I am fairly new to slingshot and after reading this it kind of got me worried and whether or not mine is stainless steel or zinc alloy. I just received my dankung agile toucan today that I purchased straight of the dankung website. But since I purchased the slingshot straight from their website I should be ok is that right? Also is there any way to tell or some type of test to see what material it is made out of?


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

@toeboogers your slingshot is most certainly 300 series stainless steel AAFIK Dankung would not sell any chrome coated zinc alloy slingshots,so rest assured your Tucan is 100% stainless


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

This guy that runs a corner store not far from me said he used to order those dankung knock offs by the ton!,
He said for 1,000 , he would get a mix of 600 slingshots , after hearing that, I decided Not to risk my face by shooting a slingshot that cost less than a dollar to make. Good post bro


----------

